# Lipstick



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Junkie (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the same problem. I usually apply an orange based gloss overtop to even it out. Viva Glam Gaga looks horrible on me (and I use a similar colour by Revlon Matte in Pink Pout) - but a lot of lighter more pastel shades tend to do that. I have serious yellow and green undertones. Maybelline makes a nice one called Pink Petal and I heard that Viva Glam V works for a lot of people, maybe try layering lip products?


----------



## angelynv (Jun 1, 2010)

Try a really bright fushia with red undertones (i use a really nice one by rimmel but i cant rem the name sorry!) and top off with Nars Belle De jour velvet matte lip pencil which is a nice creamy beige colour.


----------



## nightflower (Jun 5, 2010)

Good question.  I just started getting interested in pinks.  I think MAC's Hug Me and Modesty lipsticks are nice.  Fanfare is a brighter warm pink; it may be too intense though.  I'll give it another try soon.


----------

